# conseils pour réparer mon chargeur iBook G3



## frantz (10 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir !

Mon chargeur est encore fusillé et à l'endroit habituel (à l'entrée de l'iBook, quoi). Me rappelle qu'un site montrait comment ressouder ça, mais lequel ?

Merci


----------



## tacgyr (10 Novembre 2006)

frantz a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> Mon chargeur est encore fusillé et à l'endroit habituel (à l'entrée de l'iBook, quoi). Me rappelle qu'un site montrait comment ressouder ça, mais lequel ?
> 
> Merci


Peut-être ici:
http://www.sterpin.net/dossiers.htm#portables


----------



## Franky Boy (11 Novembre 2006)

Sinon, tu peux acheter des pièces ici :
www.ifixit.com/


----------



## frantz (11 Novembre 2006)

L&#224; o&#249; &#231;a coince, en fait, c'est &#224; ce niveau (cf. image, juste derri&#232;re le fil, o&#249; &#231;a plie toujours d'o&#249; l'usure).

Certainement est-il possible de le ressouder, mais je ne retrouve pas le sch&#233;ma et le lien donn&#233; par tacgyr n'offre pas &#224; voir le bon mod&#232;le (merci quand-m&#234;me)....


----------



## pacis (13 Novembre 2006)

ce lien là ?  
=> http://www.mactouch.com/hardware/re...ation_d_un_ibook2_ou_alubook._article128.html


----------



## frantz (14 Novembre 2006)

Mille fois merci, c'est celui-là que je recherchais ! Maintenant, au boulot... et ça ne va pas être simple ;-)


----------



## foueche (15 Juin 2007)

j'ai un probleme avec le fil du chargeur mais la base reli&#233;e au transformateur
je n'arrive pas &#224; l'ouvrir, est ce qu'il existe un tutorial?
merci vous me sauvez la vie.... je suis avec un pc maintenant quelle catastrophe!!!
vous ferez une bonne action en ne rendant pas depressif une personne

merci &#224; tous!


----------

